

Show HN: MiniHack - Hacker News for iOS (my first app) - minihack
http://42mini.co/minihack

======
bradnickel
I'm using it and really like so far.

3 requests: Save my searches in the primary nav Post to Wordpress blog.
Provide a way to add my blog to post Add bufferapp.com sharing

Keep up great work!

